# Homecraft 16" Scroll Saw - vintage 1949



## markum (Jan 24, 2015)

I am a new member and I need help already, before I have finished my profile etc. I apologize for this, but I will finish the other issues asap. I won the referenced Scroll Saw when I was in the 5th grade. I entered an all State Safety Poster Contest in 5th grade and was one of the big winners. That was 65 years ago. I am now refurbishing it and have a problem. I do not have any manuals or specs. The saw is in good condition. I have a spare motor laying around, 1/2 hp, 1750 rpm. I do not have any pulleys for the motor or saw. I do not know the oscillations/min. the saw should operate at. Consequently, I don't know pulley sizes for the motor and saw to bring me to the correct oscillations for the machine. I was not able to find any specs on the internet. Is there anyone out there that can help me? In the next few days when I post pictures of my shop, I will be including a picture of the saw in question. I was told by someone that I should be using a 1/4 hp motor. However the motor I have is free since I have it, so I believe I can handle the Oscillating problem with proper pulley ratio.

Looking forward to anyone's help.

Markum


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello Markum, glad to see the old machines are still around. For a copy of the manual go to the website for Old Woodworking Machines. The guys there will be of great help, and 99% of the time there are manuals found there that you can easily download. Hope all turns out well, God bless, Clarkie. Here is the website:

VintageMachinery.org | Welcome


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1246.pdf


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

As long as the motor turns at the right rpm, horsepower should be irrelevant (too little is worse than too much).
You might also look up photos of older scroll saws in one of the scrolling forums. If the photo shows the pulleys, you can guesstimate the right size. 1725 is the right motor rpm-you don't want a 3450.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

you can use a 3450 you would just need a pulley double the size of the stock one on the machine side. I have a 3450 on my bandsaw and to keep the rmps in check I have a 10" drive pulley on the saw to slow it down a bit


----------



## markum (Jan 24, 2015)

I was amazed by the swift responses, and also very thankful. Thanks to all for the help. I always knew that "Woodworkers" are a cut above the rest. I will get to work on finishing my profile etc. today. I will try to get my oldest son to climb "a board", (pun intended) as well. His woodworking specialty is antique restoration but also does cabinet and furniture making, which is my specialty as well. Thanks again for the quick responses.
Markum


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought that I have an old saw that still works-1952-Craftsman without a motor-yes it is electric!
Yes it actually works and does NOY use a motor at all, never has had one!

I bought mine new in 1953 and have used it ever since! Not much for the last 30 years, but, sometimes "just because"!


----------

